# how to plow primer



## hughowens (Oct 14, 2006)

I normally plow with my backhoe but I want to try using a pickup mounted plow with help from my daughter and wife...anyone have some good links on how to plow effectively without tearing up the terrain or the equipment? Jackson Hole WY-3-5' on the ground most of the winter, Very cold!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Lots of guys here more knowledgable than I, but here's my $0.02.

- I never plow straight on, always angle the blade towards the closes edge of my driveway so as to not build up too much mass in front of the truck. I'll straighten the blade when I'm building my pile around at the top of the driveway.
- I use 4 hi pretty much all the time and try to build good momentum...but temper that with knowing the terrain I'm pushing on so I know where the rough patches are and when to let up on the gas.
- I never plow downhill if its a really deep or heavy snow...at least not on the first pass. When I get my second pass I will go downhill. 
- Be courteous to your neighbors when you push your pile across the street.
- Take it easy and know your vehicle's limitations.

Best of luck to you, odds are there are experienced guys here who can probably convince you that every single thing I mentioned above is wrong.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I pretty much agree with Mayhem, except for one thing - do not push snow across the street. It's illegal in many areas. All snow is to stay on the property on which it falls until it is trucked off to a site designated for that purpose.

Also, mark the edges of your driveway. If you're plowing a gravel or hardpack site, raise your plow an inch or so until the ground is frozen to avoid digging into the surface. After the ground freezes, raise the plow an inch or so when you've pushed to the edge (this is where the markers come in). Mark all obstacles that you may not be able to see once it snows. There's a lot of difference plowing with a truck after using a backhoe - particularly in that you'll need to do a lot of planning on where to stack the snow since you can't "carry" it unless you've got a V-plow and even then it's more difficult than with a backhoe. Push the snow well back in the beginning. Again, this is planning for future snowfall. 

As with everything else, the main thing in pushing snow is planning, planning and planning.

Good luck, Dr and enjoy retirement. You're not the first one I've heard of who retired because of liability costs. And they think liability insurance is high for plowing snow.

"Welcome Home."


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

mayhem said:


> Lots of guys here more knowledgable than I, but here's my $0.02.
> 
> - I never plow downhill if its a really deep or heavy snow...at least not on the first pass. When I get my second pass I will go downhill.


So why is that? What do you do? Should one drive down the hill over the snow and then plow uphill? BTW, this is not a smarta** remark. I really want to know.

many thanks

hillndale


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

hillndale said:


> So why is that? What do you do? Should one drive down the hill over the snow and then plow uphill? BTW, this is not a smarta** remark. I really want to know.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> hillndale


Adam, I saw that and wondered if anyone would have a question about it. I'd say his reasoning is the same as mine in some situations - If you are plowing downhill and get stuck - like having so much snow in front of the plow that the truck can't push it or having the truck get sideways in the road - you can't back up the hill. If you plow uphill, you can always back up and out of the trouble. The key is where he said "really deep or heavy". There may be situations where you might want to drive on new snow to be able to plow uphill, but not usually, since you run the risk of losing control and sliding on the snow while you're driving downhill on it. This is another situation where a V-plow would be beneficial. By shoving snow both ways, it keeps the truck behind the plow instead of being forced to one side or the other. Generally, you'll want to consider all the alternatives as you survey the site the first time.


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Mick said:


> Adam, I saw that and wondered if anyone would have a question about it. I'd say his reasoning is the same as mine in some situations - If you are plowing downhill and get stuck - like having so much snow in front of the plow that the truck can't push it or having the truck get sideways in the road - you can't back up the hill. If you plow uphill, you can always back up and out of the trouble. The key is where he said "really deep or heavy". There may be situations where you might want to drive on new snow to be able to plow uphill, but not usually, since you run the risk of losing control and sliding on the snow while you're driving downhill on it. This is another situation where a V-plow would be beneficial. By shoving snow both ways, it keeps the truck behind the plow instead of being forced to one side or the other. Generally, you'll want to consider all the alternatives as you survey the site the first time.


Oh Man! Referencing the V-plow again. I just watched the demo video on the Fisher web site for the V-plow. Sure looks nice. Lawn mowing season is coming to a close, but a lot of fall clean-ups. Don't know if I'll have the cash for the V.

thanks again Mick!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

^^ Bingo. Its rarely heavy enough to have to worry about it, but if the snow gets packed hard enough in front of your truck it could get you stuck. Odds are pretty good you could back up the hill and get out of immediate trouble, but you're still going to have a heck of a time clearing that pile so you can get down the rest of the hill. Time is important for most of us because we either do this for a living and need to get to the next driveway to maximize profit per hour or becuase we plow our own drivewas in order to save money (and its kind of fun) and we typically need to get out and go to work.



> So why is that? What do you do? Should one drive down the hill over the snow and then plow uphill? BTW, this is not a smarta** remark. I really want to know.


I'd either blow through it with the fresh snow with the blade up over the top and go up from the bottom or possibly go down the driveway with the blade halfway down so you can move some of the snow while minimizing the chances of getting into trouble.


----------



## hillndale (Oct 25, 2005)

Many thanks-- there's a lot to consider  

hillndale


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mayhem...I'd either blow through it with the fresh snow with the blade up over the top and go up from the bottom or possibly go down the driveway with the blade halfway down so you can move some of the snow while minimizing the chances of getting into trouble.[/QUOTE said:


> Just a word of caution: Be very leery of driving over snow with the plow up. What can easily happen is that snow gets behind the moldboard. Then, if you are unable to continue forward, you will be unable to back up due to the snow behind the moldboard. You will be stuck. You can then lower the moldboard and angle left and right to clear as much as possible, but you will still have quite a bit of snow behind the center and in the A-frame (this applies even with a V-plow). You will then need to shovel enough to get some backward momentum before it will back on out.
> 
> Be careful of the moldboard lifting as you're plowing just the top part as he's describing, which will result in the same situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

How would you recommend to proceed in the deep heavy snow situation? My truck is parked at the top of my driveway, which is a mild downhill grade...I'd say probably 30 vertical feet over a 350' length, one gentle curve and about 11-12 feet wide all the way down. It neer came up last year (first year I plowed myself out) that I couldn't push my way out, but it was a pretty mild year and I don't think we had any really major extended snowfalls above 12-14". I you're in my situation and you've got 24" of snow and you're at the top of the driveway how would you do it...4 wheel high and go for momentum? Do your best to clear at an angle to get the bulk of it off the center of the drieway and then do a few lengthwise passes to clear the rest?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mayhem said:


> How would you recommend to proceed in the deep heavy snow situation? My truck is parked at the top of my driveway, which is a mild downhill grade...I'd say probably 30 vertical feet over a 350' length, one gentle curve and about 11-12 feet wide all the way down. It neer came up last year (first year I plowed myself out) that I couldn't push my way out, but it was a pretty mild year and I don't think we had any really major extended snowfalls above 12-14". I you're in my situation and you've got 24" of snow and you're at the top of the driveway how would you do it...4 wheel high and go for momentum? Do your best to clear at an angle to get the bulk of it off the center of the drieway and then do a few lengthwise passes to clear the rest?


Best method would be "plow with the storm". Stay in 4 wheel High - plow every 4-6 inches. Angle the plow to whichever side your wheels are nearest (usually the "inside" of a curve) - this will "push" the truck toward the middle of the road and help to keep from sliding off into the ditch on curves.

Save pushing 14" until you've been at it awhile.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Some good suggestions,,
How would you recommend to proceed in the deep heavy snow situation?
I would plow going down hill if I could, pushing the snow one blade load at a time off to the side of the drive. Working my way down the drive. Not trying to clear it by driving up and down the drive.

Why do you have to go down the drive to turn around in the street to go at it up hill? 
Their is so mush snow you can't plow it going down hill but your going to go and drive around in it and plow going up hill? 
Then there is not to much snow...
Why are you guys so set on plowing up and down the drive??
If their is so much snow you can't push a path along the length of the drive then push in a hearing-bone pattern,, Push it off to the side.. 

Take it a blade load at a time and push it off to one side then off to the other side or the same side as their is room for it. push it back from the edge to allow for further snow falls.

Different techniques,,, their is more than one way to plow a drive....
Ho! ya!! Plow with the storm... lol in a perfect world YES, 
but it does not always work out that way..:waving:


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Mick said:


> Best method would be "plow with the storm". Stay in 4 wheel High - plow every 4-6 inches. Angle the plow to whichever side your wheels are nearest (usually the "inside" of a curve) - this will "push" the truck toward the middle of the road and help to keep from sliding off into the ditch on curves.
> 
> Save pushing 14" until you've been at it awhile.


I agree wiht your reasoning here, but its unlikely to work out for me since my plowing is exclusively my own driveway and has to be done around my regular job. I'm most likely to be stuck with one push per storm unless its bad enough to close the office...in which case I'm likely to go in anyway so I can do shutdown maintenance on systems used most of the time.

The herringbone pattern I think is the best choice for super heavy storms (18" and up) in that it gets the bulk of it off the driveway with the minimum risk of getting stuck or worse.

This is a good discussion, let keep it going.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Like I said - *best *method for time, etc. Not necessarily what works in any situation, such as you pointed out. I used the herringbone method, too, on one I had for several years where it was several miles away, by itself and steep uphill. About 1/3 way up with the herringbone, then rammed on up. Like SnoFarmer said "Different techniques,,, there is more than one way to plow a drive....". Use what works best at the time. I'm set on plowing straight up and down whenever possible because that's the quickest way to get it done and on to the next one. Usually, it takes a lot longer to cover any given area in a herringbone pattern.

For you, the best method might be to angle full one way or the other, get up some good momentum, drop the plow as soon as you start down the hill and hope for the best. That's what I do in my own driveway and watch the roostertail.:bluebounc


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mick said:


> For you, the best method might be to angle full one way or the other, get up some good momentum, drop the plow as soon as you start down the hill and hope for the best. That's what I do in my own driveway and watch the roostertail.:bluebounc


LOL... Thats is what I do to 99.99% of the time.... let it fly!!
Just make sure you have enough weight in the box and be ready to hit the brakes when things start to go wrong...lol or in some cases hit the gas, angel the plow and power thought it..
A little practice and you will be plowing like a pro in no time..

MICK "Usually, it takes a lot longer to cover any given area in a herringbone pattern."
That is for sure!!.. but if it is to deep what choice do you have other than using a loader or a blower on a tractor?

hughowens "Jackson Hole WY-3-5' on the ground most of the winter, Very cold! "
I'll take your snow if you take our colder than a :realmad: **##### temps

If you get stuck you can always pull it out with your backhoe..

Mick & Mayhem have given you some good options, now it is up to you to see what will work best for you..:waving:


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

4X4 in drive...

i've yet to use low gear in the tranny..manually
or 4X4 low for that matter..

weight + diesel = by by snow
uphill..downhill.. whatever...
size matters...

...zap!


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

*Pushing Snow across the street*

I have been avoiding pushing the snow across the street when clearing my driveway. However, later in the season if there is a large buildup of snow it really is temping. Sometime I may be forced to do this to keep things open. What do others do on their own driveways?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This is part of your planning during the fall or when you look over the property. You need to figure where you're going to push piles and how your going to push far enough back to allow for future snowfalls. I usually plan a site for twice the average seasonal snowfall. Also, in our area (and yours) there is generally a "January thaw" where a lot of the snow will melt. As a last resort, you call in a loader, excavator or backhoe to move piles or truck them away. In that case, you'll need a DEP approved dump site. Some state stipulate that when plowing snow, all snow is to stay on the property on which it falls.


----------



## ToyTruck (Dec 21, 2003)

yeah, the problem is most of the 800' driveway really doesn't have any extra shoulder, I plow to the edge of what's available, but it drops off quickly. Sometimes, if its powdery I can get some of it to go over the side, down the hill - which is great! I do have room up top at the house to pile some up which I do. A little room 100' up from the bottom to pile up a little more, the opening to the road is tight though, with deep ditches on either side - I push some into the ditches, but you gotta be careful or you go in too!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

ToyTruck;326770 said:


> I have been avoiding pushing the snow across the street when clearing my driveway. However, later in the season if there is a large buildup of snow it really is temping. Sometime I may be forced to do this to keep things open. What do others do on their own driveways?


I fully intend to push across the road this year. Of course, it is a rural road and the nearest neighbor is about a 1/2 mile down the road. Across the street it is completely empty. You should also check into local laws. As stated above somewhere, in SOME states it is illegal to push across roads. Maybe you're ok to do it.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

hughowens;308383 said:


> I normally plow with my backhoe but I want to try using a pickup mounted plow with help from my daughter and wife...anyone have some good links on how to plow effectively without tearing up the terrain or the equipment? Jackson Hole WY-3-5' on the ground most of the winter, Very cold!


 Hi HO Neighbor.
If it is gravel or dirt, build a base first as Mick said in his first post. On an east west facing drive, plow to the noth and keep the south side as low as possible. On a north south drive plow to the east and keep the west side of the drive as low as possible. This will help you minimze the drifting in the driveway. Will you be using a V blade or a straight blade? If it is dee and a V blade, hit the drive straigh on and clear the first path, then widen it up plowing like I just mentioned. If it is deep and you are using a straight blade, use the herringbone method the SnoFarmer mentiond, keeping in mind the the way the drive is facing.

One other thing, being that yo uhave a back ho, don't go crazy pushing the snow back for in the wild or lawn areas. You will quickly run out of space to pile it up. When this happens, make sure they let you know so you can use the back ho to push the piles back and pile it higher. If it is a place that you can not get to with you back ho, then start your piles as far back on the lawn or wild areas as much as possible in the beginning by raising the balde up a little to avoid the sod. People are picky about the sage brush also, so have the blade up enough so you won't rip it up.


----------

